# Tents Advice For Camping



## DanielVestal (Sep 14, 2022)

What kind of dome tent will you use in hiking or camping?


----------



## Scomfor (Oct 28, 2022)

The size of tent that you choose should depend on how many people you have camping with you and what kind of activities you plan on doing while at camp. If you are planning on spending time hiking, fishing, swimming, or just relaxing around the campsite then a smaller tent may work best for you. However, if you plan on going out on some night hikes or backpacking trips then a larger tent may be necessary. Rabbit Horoscope 2023 suggests massively upgraded _tents_,


----------



## martinh21 (Nov 3, 2022)

DanielVestal said:


> Какую купольную палатку вы будете использовать в походах или кемпингах?


In the summer I use the Military Surplus Field Insect Protection Net, a lightweight and comfortable tent, but with cold weather I take with me the unusual SMRT Tent Summit Suite 2.0 Tent. A really interesting tent that was recommended to me https://www.rvcampgear.com/


----------

